# Paper work



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

2nd question of the day!

Is it possible to sort out our paperwork needed as in NI number and residential forms etc before we get there, or are we better off waiting till we get there. Ive read it's a lot let hassle paying a solicitor.
Which would be the best option?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> 2nd question of the day!
> 
> Is it possible to sort out our paperwork needed as in NI number and residential forms etc before we get there, or are we better off waiting till we get there. Ive read it's a lot let hassle paying a solicitor.
> Which would be the best option?


You can apply for a NIE number through the Spanish embassy in the UK, although I believe you will need a Spanish address. The forum is simple to fill in

As far as residencia is concerned .... another form (see Residencia sticky above) you have to apply in person so although you could use a solicitor to fill the form in, you have to go yourself.

Having said that, someone showed me the other day that they have a combined residencia / NIE form


----------

